# Excuses, excuses



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Much of this forum is about so much pain and anger that I thought this might lighten things up a bit.

What was the absolute WORST excuse / gaslighting nonsense you heard from the WS?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

_I can't stop being her friend. She has a great selection on her iPod. You just don't understand how much music means to me! I am not willing to give that up._ 


Apparently their 3+ year affair was all about listening to her iPod...........


----------



## FrusteratedJoey (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not saying it was right, but the relationship was bad. This was the night I found out. I took it as permission to screw around when the chips are down. No I didnt. It was the worst justification.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Rowan said:


> _I can't stop being her friend. She has a great selection on her iPod. You just don't understand how much music means to me! I am not willing to give that up._
> 
> 
> Apparently their 3+ year affair was all about listening to her iPod...........


:scratchhead: Like this one would fly? LMAO


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

We're both addicted to each other, like a drug.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Drugs kill!


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I can't have nice things 

We had a newer 4 bedroom house and 3 cars. 

However she wanted a new German car and I bought her a new Japanese car. She was so embarrassed she wanted a country club membership and I joined the YMCA Not sure why that was a problem as OM worked there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Rowan said:


> _I can't stop being her friend. She has a great selection on her iPod. You just don't understand how much music means to me! I am not willing to give that up._
> 
> 
> Apparently their 3+ year affair was all about listening to her iPod...........


That's more like fart-lighting.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

:rofl:


Dad&Hubby said:


> That's more like fart-lighting.


:rofl:


----------



## ironman (Feb 6, 2013)

InlandTXMM said:


> Much of this forum is about so much pain and anger that I thought this might lighten things up a bit.
> 
> What was the absolute WORST excuse / gaslighting nonsense you heard from the WS?


_You should have been nicer to me I changed my life for you!_

Was told this after I caught a formerly promiscuous woman resuming her ways after a brief episode of monogamy with me, lol.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

"If you've laughed like OM, I would have never left the marriage !!!" 

And more surprising fact is that OMW and other close family friends consider me to be the most funny guy !!!


----------



## Busy Accountant (Mar 15, 2013)

H had 3 EA's and even more flirtatious relationships. 

The best excuse for an EA....She has a daughter in college (like we do). So that means that ALL mothers of today's college coeds are fair game for your attention and affection?

He connected on LinkedIn with a manscaper in Vegas who was opening up a men's only salon there. Her profile made it clear that you could use your imagination when it came to the services she provided. He says he met her on a plane and that he connected with her because she was an "entrepreneur". SERIOUSLY!!!????


----------



## ironman (Feb 6, 2013)

I almost forgot .. this didn't happen to me (my nephew-in-law), his wife (who had an affair with an amateur, stand-up comedian), her excuse was ...

"_Well, he made me laugh_"

I felt terrible for the guy, but was chuckling at the fact that he was a comedian making her laugh, lol. Ironic too, b/c my NIL is one of the funniest guys I know. Go figure.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

"He made me feel special!" - I then asked, "Did he pay for your college education like I did?; Did he take you on trips around the world like I did?, Did he put a ring on your finger like I did?.....on and on."

I swear her affair cut her IQ in half.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

Um, let's see... "I only went to the strip club to use the ATM". Yes, he said that.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Um, let's see... "I only went to the strip club to use the ATM". Yes, he said that.


hahahahaha...what a piece of art he is !!!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

Ehhhh... I wouldn't say "art". Something else, but not art.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Best came from my confronting OM. 

He said he was trying to help our marriage. What a load.


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

My wife after dday on her cybersex ea..

"It's my version of porn"


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

most aggravating...."men have different needs then women"
aggravating...."you fought with me three days before"


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Um, let's see... "I only went to the strip club to use the ATM". Yes, he said that.


Could be true I mean in the way most of us men both
Playboy.And could not wait until we got home.To start reading , know those seriously well written article´s


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> Could be true I mean in the way most of us men both
> Playboy.And could not wait until we got home.To start reading , know those seriously well written article´s


It's been a great may years since i last saw a Playboy - but one of my old gf's had one, and we read it together (no seriously!) - and I thought some of the articles actually were't bad.

It may be that I was just too young to know at the time...


And think about it - if you need an ATM, and the only place open is a strip club, and they have one ... it _might_ be true ....?

(Nah, I didn't think so either ...)


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Rags said:


> *It's been a great may years since i last saw a Playboy* -So you to are a old man now but one of my old gf's had one, and we read it together (*no seriously!) - and I thought some of the articles actually were't bad.
> 
> I know some articles s waren´t that bad.. But ,the article excuse somehow became a standing joke.Due to the fact
> it was the nude pic´s you paid for..
> ...


Not so much me either


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

"you made me get a part time job when we were in London" (16 years ago) !!! :rofl:

It was 8 weeks 10 hrs a week and in found diaries since she writes "it is a fantastic little job and I'm so in love and happy about G(me) me supporting through it" (mental stuff and needing a little part time job to give her some focus) 

Still cracks me up looking at it now :rofl:


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband on DDay's confrontation regarding his cybersex EA, said the following: "It was only chatting, not cheating!" HA!! Ohhh, and let me add that the secret email acct with emails and photos exchanged support that lame excuse. Uggggh, they will say anything to lessen the severity when confronted.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

After being caught, my WW admitted to her cheating and gave me a time line of the A. She didn't have much choice since I recovered 18 months of e-mails from the POSOM. But one thing she would not admit to, is that on one occasion they had a threesome with another woman (his massage girl) in a motel room. Despite the fact that almost every detail was laid out in dozens of his messages. She told me:

"That's just his fantasy talk. We never did that. She met us in the hotel room and we had drinks, but she left early and nothing happened with her".

I printed out the related messages and she read them. She still wouldn't budge off her story.

In effect, metaphorically suggesting: Who do you want to believe, me or what you read with your own eyes?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Before I found the pictures I knew there were some because he mentioned her hair color (a recent change)

I asked how did he know and she said she described herself.

Not totally on topic but for some reason that one still ticks me off.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

Rags said:


> It's been a great may years since i last saw a Playboy - but one of my old gf's had one, and we read it together (no seriously!) - and I thought some of the articles actually were't bad.
> 
> It may be that I was just too young to know at the time...
> 
> ...


Yeah... see, the thing is... the road that the strip club is on has over 500 ATM locations on it. I Googled.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Could be true I mean in the way most of us men both
> Playboy.And could not wait until we got home.To start reading , know those seriously well written article´s


Incidentally, it was an article on environmentalism in Playboy that lead to the British Ecology Party being founded.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm like a member of her family. I can't just stop being her friend. (Had also scr*wed both her sisters and was best friends with her brother as well as her father and his very young wife...all of whom knew about the relationship...)


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"It meant nothing"

"I knew early on it was a place I didn't want to be"

"I only pecked him on the cheek"

"I was letting him down slowly, I wasn't sure if he'd cause trouble"

"I did not encourage nor entirely discourage"

"Those texts this year, it was fantasy, I'd already broken it off with him last year"

"What, you're going to believe everything he told you?"

"He made me feel wanted, he cared"

"He was an opportunist"

"He was inarticulate"

"His penis is smaller than yours"

"It wasn't good at all"

"I don't know why I did it"

PHEW!!!!


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

"I thought you gave me permission" -LOL


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

NeverMore said:


> "I thought you gave me permission" -LOL


:rofl:


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Acabado said:


> :rofl:


I know right??!!!, Clearly he must have misunderstood, :rofl:


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Horizon said:


> "It meant nothing"
> 
> 1/"I knew early on it was a place I didn't want to be"
> 
> ...


 :rofl:

There are some good ones here Horizon

1 is good 4 better 9 is mental 5 is brilliant but 10 is just fking brillaint :rofl:


----------

